# Atlantis Prehistoric Scenes!



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Atlantis Prehistoric Scenes*


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Wowzers I thought this wasn't coming until late spring or early summer. Its a thing of beauty. Have two on pre-order. Very excited about this release. 

Edit: Hope you consider some other PS's in the future.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Wait, so these are now being released under the Prehistoric Scenes name? At first this wasn't the case, so I'm a bit confused here...

Are any more planned? Awesome, loved the PS kits.

Sean


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I for one can't wait! I've been waiting for this kit since I was 12 yrs old. Well actually I got one at 12! Now the next question would be is!!!!!!!!!!!! I pre ordered 2 so when I get them do I build one? I just finished my T-Rex and the nameplate just came yesterday! Thanks Ozy!
So I'm excited now! With so many new kits coming and with the ones I already have Where do I start?????????? 
So far I finished my T-Rex, Island of Terror, Sinbad, Gen Orko Planet of the Apes, Gamera, The Giant Claw, The Thing from Another World, Saber Tooth Tiger, Tiger I tank, and Godzilla holding the train - Thanks McDee for the base! 
So that's a lot! 
I'm working on Romulan BOP and the Fly Head! Just got The Colossal Beast in the mail today!
Life is good!!!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Wait, so these are now being released under the Prehistoric Scenes name? At first this wasn't the case, so I'm a bit confused here...
> 
> Are any more planned? Awesome, loved the PS kits.
> 
> Sean


Please read the press release. Originally it was not planned this way but things have changed.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Chinxy said:


> Well I for one can't wait! I've been waiting for this kit since I was 12 yrs old. Well actually I got one at 12! Now the next question would be is!!!!!!!!!!!! I pre ordered 2 so when I get them do I build one?


I pre-ordered two so I can immediately take one out of the box, slap it together like a 12 year old kid again. No paint, no seam work, just pop it on my shelf.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

MEGA1 said:


> Please read the press release. Originally it was not planned this way but things have changed.


I missed that myself. "The classic Series". This sounds promising!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MEGA1 said:


> Please read the press release. Originally it was not planned this way but things have changed.


I'd like to read the press release! WHERE?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

MEGA1 said:


> Please read the press release. Originally it was not planned this way but things have changed.


Ok, so you're saying the press release addresses the fact that they are now being called Prehistoric Scenes *or* the possibility of more kits?



Chinxy said:


> I'd like to read the press release! WHERE?


Yeah, where are we supposed to read it? The only thing I can imagine you're referring to is the tag line on the image in the link provided reading "the Classic Series". There is no mention of the name change (or future kits, but that may be a hint) so I'm not sure what your reply to me is referring us to.

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Labrea Tar pit is one of my favorite.Sure hope to see it again.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello, the press release says 3 important things, the first being, bringing back the Prehsitoric Scenes Mark and Dress with the addition of the "The Classic Series", This has never been done before, the next thing it says, from the actual release is as follows:

Although *Dencomm* has plans underway to take the original series forward beyond what Aurora had achieved,

this means *New Kits* which is great for the series, and to have 2 companies expanding the series is just great.
This is also a qoute below

"We're definitely considering more classic Prehistoric Scenes kits, but we need to take care of the T-Rex first. If it sells well and folks respond to the Prehistoric Scenes name, that would help us move forward with more classic kits." 

*So everyone tell everybody you know to go buy a Atlantis Prehistoric Scenes TREX*.

Its that simple!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Link to it here
http://www.atlantis-models.com/Atlantis_TRex_PS_Press_Release.pdf


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Mega1
Wanted to ask! Is T-Rex being released this week, next week or end of the month? Just wondering! Plus I get payed Friday so I'm buying the 2 pre orders I have!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Chinxy, should start to ship 3 week of Feb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Chinxy, should start to ship 3 week of Feb


Excellent cant wait to get the 3 that preordered from ya guys:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

This is great.
Will update my site tonight with the new info.

I have a few questions.
First, how many kits to a case, as I want to order a whole case.

Second, are you guys going to be at WF this year?
Just curiuous, as we are going to be having the big PS display this year at the show.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I find it curious that Moebius tried to get into the PS with the swamp scene, a kit that I think was not the right one to gauge interest in the series on, and Atlantis is producing the most expensive PS kit (during a very bad economy) in an attempt to draw interest back into the series. I would have gone with something in the middle like the Tar Pit, Giant Bird or Sabertooth Tiger as a first release. Not that I am complaining. T-Rex with glow parts is a holy grail kit for me. :thumbsup: I applaud Atlantis for its daring marketing move. :wave:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello Solium, Tar Pit that would be a brand new tool not going to happen
sames as with the Giant bird.

Sabertooth could be sometime in the future possibly.

I could not imagining bringing back the prehistoric scenes with a Giant Bird, my distributors and dealers would have laughed me out of the rooom!

The TREX is selling well with my distributors and dealers more than half are gone so I am happy so far.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The Sabre tooth cat would be GREAT! I'd really like to see the cave and cavemen reissued! Along with the Tar pit (though it sounds like its not probable at present) ect!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

@ MEGA1: Thanks for the reply. I see, tooling costs is another factor. Something I didn't think of. That's why I am just a bewildered fan. 

I just thought the Giant Bird, Tar Pit, etc, are the "most" wanted kits as they seem to be the rarest and in high demand. But I see your reasoning. 

BTW, thrilled to see you bring back the Wildlife series too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well Mega1, I hope to see you guys at Wonderfest! I'm bringing my T-Rex! I really like how he turned out! Probably not a silver or gold winner but he is a winner with me! Plus Ozy just sent me the nameplate so I can add that this weekend! Thanks Ozy! Just need to paint it nicely! Then add it to the base!



Can't wait to get yours! 3rd week sounds great! :thumbsup: 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Hello, the press release says 3 important things, the first being, bringing back the Prehsitoric Scenes Mark and Dress with the addition of the "The Classic Series", This has never been done before, the next thing it says, from the actual release is as follows:
> 
> Although *Dencomm* has plans underway to take the original series forward beyond what Aurora had achieved,
> 
> ...




Does new kits mean new toolings or just reissues of the previous P. Scenes?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Does new kits mean new toolings or just reissues of the previous P. Scenes?


I think both. Possible future re-releases of existing molds/tools (What ever their called), and new original subjects in the PS style.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> I think both. Possible future re-releases of existing molds/tools (What ever their called), and new original subjects in the PS style.




It would be great to see some newly tooled PS. I've got nearly all of the Revell PS reisues I want (which have obviously been reissued a lot over the years) but I haven't got the T Rex.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Prepare to clear out some space for the T-Rex kit...not just the kit but also the box -both need quite a bit of room!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Again.
How many kits in a case?
That way I know how many to order.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see where Dencomm takes the PS. 
At primevalplastics.com we do PS add-ons but we don't use the "PS" name or logo.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> It'll be interesting to see where Dencomm takes the PS.


Yep, I've always wondered how modern companies might expand the line - there's a lot of potential themes that haven't been sculpted yet.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> It'll be interesting to see where Dencomm takes the PS.
> At primevalplastics.com we do PS add-ons but we don't use the "PS" name or logo.


Would love to see your kits redone for styrene.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Would be great to issue new Dinos,this time in a single pose,which increases realism.How about releasing the Stegosaurus that Aurora was supposed to release.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> It'll be interesting to see where Dencomm takes the PS.
> At primevalplastics.com we do PS add-ons but we don't use the "PS" name or logo.


The kits you guys have done look so authentic that to not see them in styrene would be a crime. Anyone would be hard pressed to capture the "feel" as you guys did.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If they ever do new PS I wonder if anatomically correct dinosaurs would be better? And Dinosaurs that haven't been done in plastic before Diplodocus.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I would welcome anatomically correct dinosaurs but that would have to be another "series". PS are most definitely a fantasy hybrid and a bit cartoony. Which is what makes them so much fun.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hunch said:


> The kits you guys have done look so authentic that to not see them in styrene would be a crime. Anyone would be hard pressed to capture the "feel" as you guys did.:thumbsup:


Thanks James! I feel exactly the way about your kits too! :thumbsup:

BTW, that Iron Maiden is a must have for me for sure. Rob did a nice job of promoting it on his MMR!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> I would welcome anatomically correct dinosaurs but that would have to be another "series". PS are most definitely a fantasy hybrid and a bit cartoony. Which is what makes them so much fun.



Possibly but I wonder if they could get away with making them look like that now. The tooling's for the old ones are already done so they can just reissue them occasionally. 

I think a new 'authentic' looking series could work. Tamiya did some but they're a bit stiff looking and smaller.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Solium said:


> PS are most definitely a fantasy hybrid and a bit cartoony. Which is what makes them so much fun.


AGREED!!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Possibly but I wonder if they could get away with making them look like that now. The tooling's for the old ones are already done so they can just reissue them occasionally.
> 
> I think a new 'authentic' looking series could work. Tamiya did some but they're a bit stiff looking and smaller.


i love the Tamiya dino's but they did not satisfy my need for more. the great thing about PS kits are their "appeal"! They're BIG, colorful, moveable and have interlocking bases, Great box art, nameplates, accessories, etc. Plus they have that Retro-Monster feel! that's why we fell in love with them when we were kids! :hat:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I would LOVE to see a new series of more realistic dinosaurs! That would be fantastic! BUT, I can certainly see the appeal of the Pre-Scenes stuff, too.


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

I have two T-Rexes pre-ordered; I am psyched about this re-issue, especially the glow eyes, teeth and claws. I would love to see more Prehistoric-Scenes re-issues, I picked up all of the last “Dawn of Time” releases. As for new Prehistoric -Scenes kits, for me they would have to be in the same style as the original series, including being snap kits with articulation. It’s all part of the charm. I have nothing against more detailed dinos, but Prehistoric -Scenes kits are a genre all to themselves.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Glad to see so many people feel the same way I do.
Yeah, 'correct' dinos are fun. But not nearly as fun as PS kits.
Big, sturdy, cartoony, articulated, and with just a hint of menace (hey, even the plant eaters have nasty looking teeth  )

Besides, what is anatomically correct today, won't be in a few years.
They are constantly making new discoveries and refining their interpretation of what dinos really looked like.
So there is something of a built in obsolescence with that idea.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Glad to see so many people feel the same way I do.
> Yeah, 'correct' dinos are fun. But not nearly as fun as PS kits.
> Big, sturdy, cartoony, articulated, and with just a hint of menace (hey, even the plant eaters have nasty looking teeth  )


Yeah its weird. Usually ones childhood is best left to "memories" but for some reason I adore the PS kits today as much as I did back then. 

I spent years recollecting them off of Ebay. Between Ebay and the Dawn of Time reissues, Ive gotten most of them. Primarily missing four or so kits from the series. Atlantis came to the rescue with the T-Rex.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Allosaurus*

Was this kit ever re-issued with base?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MEGA1 said:


> Was this kit ever re-issued with base?


Don't think so! Just a backdrop. So with my new build I scratched built a base! I think it turned out good!:thumbsup: But it's big!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> Was this kit ever re-issued with base?


Nope and it would be a hoot if it was re-issued molded in that neat mettalic green color too!:thumbsup:

I'm just saying...


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

T-Rex never had a base correct? Just an aftermarket one? Wish the woolly mammoth reissues came with its base. But I got a resin copy from one of you folks on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

T-Rex never had a base, just a sticker on a cardboard backdrop. There is an aftermarket base offered in resin for around $100 or so. I am pretty sure CultTVman has them in stock.
There's an original backdrop on ebay now if you want to look at it, but you'll have to search as I don't have the link to it. 
I hope I not stepping on anybody's toes by mentioning the auction, but it's easy enough to find and a lot of people have looked at it, so it's not a big secret or anything.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Allosaurus was metallic green, not the Tyrannosaurus...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe retro dinosaurs could work but if they're made to look less goofy and more up to date anatomically (I'm not saying the original PS look really goofy but they do a bit and some more than others). I love the PS but I never liked the awful teeth on the Triceratops for instance.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Again, all that we see on the PS kits are what we normally won't find on real dino's but that is what adds to the Aurora "charm"!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Again, all that we see on the PS kits are what we normally won't find on really dino's but that is what adds to the Aurora "charm"!




Of course.....but the Triceratops looks better to me and has just as much charm with the jaw closed. I think it's one thing having a retro charm but those teeth look way too cartoonish even for the PS.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

djmadden99 said:


> T-Rex never had a base, just a sticker on a cardboard backdrop. There is an aftermarket base offered in resin for around $100 or so. I am pretty sure CultTVman has them in stock.
> There's an original backdrop on ebay now if you want to look at it, but you'll have to search as I don't have the link to it.
> I hope I not stepping on anybody's toes by mentioning the auction, but it's easy enough to find and a lot of people have looked at it, so it's not a big secret or anything.


ya! I'm going for it!:thumbsup: Been watching it for a couple of days now.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you get it.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

By the way Mega1 wanted to ask. Looking at your website it looks like you made the box smaller compared to the original. Is that right?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy, yeah, it does look smaller. Looks like it's around the size of the JCPenny catalog box. Which also did not have a backdrop. Which is one of the reasons the original box was so larger.
I have it on good authority that someone will have repro backdrops avaialbe pretty soon.
And at a good price. 

And to sort out some confusion, look at the subject line of Atlantis question.
They were asking if the Allosaurus was ever reissued with the base. Which it wasn't.
None of the allosaurs reissues have the nameplate either.

Also Mega1.
If you are looking for a possible easy repop that hasn't been done, how about a complete sailback reptile.
Some of the reissues have had both base halves. Others only the larger rocky half.
But none of the reissues ever had the clear-green parts.
Though I know the mold still exists, as those very same parts were in one of the Revell-Germany reissues of the armored dinosaur.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/greenparts.JPG

So, if you can get Revell to find the molds, and run them for you at a decent price.
You can do a reissue that has never been done yet. A complete sailback reptile.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Trevor, there are many great things to do with PS Scenes. What do you think about the Saber Tooth with both bases? this was never done correct?

Check out the best site for Prehistoric Scenes


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Of course.....but the Triceratops looks better to me and has just as much charm with the jaw closed. I think it's one thing having a retro charm but those teeth look way too cartoonish even for the PS.


Thats what made them specially to all of us growing up and still to this day


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

wolfman66 said:


> Thats what made them specially to all of us growing up and still to this day




I grew up with them too but I never liked the teeth on that.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I grew up with them too but I never liked the teeth on that.


I like the teeth.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MEGA1 said:


> Trevor, there are many great things to do with PS Scenes. What do you think about the Saber Tooth with both bases? this was never done correct?
> 
> Check out the best site for Prehistoric Scenes


Nope.
Sabertooth has never been reissued at all.
And I think that it, and the Tar Pit are the 2 best bets for mass appeal of the ones never reissued.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Nope.
> Sabertooth has never been reissued at all.
> And I think that it, and the Tar Pit are the 2 best bets for mass appeal of the ones never reissued.


I thought it was released with a one part base and a two part base? I remember buying this kit when it was on the store shelf's and I don't remember it having the second part of the base. My Allo didn't come with a base either.

Edit: Yeah there was two editions. Dosent that constitute a re-issue?

Click Here


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Would be great to issue new Dinos,this time in a single pose,which increases realism.How about releasing the Stegosaurus that Aurora was supposed to release.




That might be a good choice that!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Solium said:


> I thought it was released with a one part base and a two part base? I remember buying this kit when it was on the store shelf's and I don't remember it having the second part of the base. My Allo didn't come with a base either.
> 
> Edit: Yeah there was two editions. Dosent that constitute a re-issue?
> 
> Click Here


I don't know about anyone else, but I don't consider that a reissue.
In my mind, that would be more along the lines of a running change.
You figure, Aurora never really took these kits out of production. They were available in their catalogs every year from the time Aurora released them until Aurora closed.
For me, in order for it to be reissued, it would have to be out of production for a period of time, and store stock depleted.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope Atlantis doesn't just reissue the ones that have been reissued loads of times by Revell. There's loads of those about. I'd like to see some new tools if it's possible.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

A Prehistoric scenes Direwolf would be nice and if they need a drawing of one Pre-Scenes Steve would be the Ideal person to contact as seen his sketches of some of the what if ps kits in emails.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I don't consider that a reissue.
> In my mind, that would be more along the lines of a running change.
> You figure, Aurora never really took these kits out of production. They were available in their catalogs every year from the time Aurora released them until Aurora closed.
> For me, in order for it to be reissued, it would have to be out of production for a period of time, and store stock depleted.


I see your point and technically you are probably correct. I guess being that there was a change in parts count, box art and box size, it counts for something other than a continued release. Like a revised release . Not original in nature. Something?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Seeing as Aurora used the same body and some leg parts for both the Styracosaurus and Triceratops, I wonder why they didn't do further dinos like a Pterodactyl with the Pteranodons body and a Chasmosaurus head stuck on the Triceratops/Styracosaurus body?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Seeing as Aurora used the same body and some leg parts for both the Styracosaurus and Triceratops, I wonder why they didn't do further dinos like a Pterodactyl with the Pteranodons body and a Chasmosaurus head stuck on the Triceratops/Styracosaurus body?


I'm sure if the line had continued on they would have considered that. Of course using the same body on both the triceratops and styracosaurus caused the triceratops to be significantly under sized...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Solium said:


> I thought it was released with a one part base and a two part base? I remember buying this kit when it was on the store shelf's and I don't remember it having the second part of the base. My Allo didn't come with a base either.
> 
> Edit: Yeah there was two editions. Dosent that constitute a re-issue?
> 
> Click Here


Reissued by any other company since Aurora... No. Yes Aurora had some variations in several of the kits, but when Monogram and Revell and Revell Germany brought the kits back, the Sabretooth and Tar Pit were never reissued. Also the bases in many of the other kits were cut down or omitted totally.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Aurora-brat said:


> I'm sure if the line had continued on they would have considered that. Of course using the same body on both the triceratops and styracosaurus caused the triceratops to be significantly under sized...




I suppose size accuracy was never that important seeing as the PS weren't even that accurate for their time either, let alone now.

It might be a good idea for Atlantis to do a few different heads as that way they could keep the tooling costs down but still give us some new(ish) dinos.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I suppose size accuracy was never that important seeing as the PS weren't even that accurate for their time either, let alone now.
> 
> It might be a good idea for Atlantis to do a few different heads as that way they could keep the tooling costs down but still give us some new(ish) dinos.


You can get a good many aurora conversion heads etc in resin now. They arent terribly expensive either. It would be sorta a waste to duplicate the large range of conversions available now with a couple of the same in plastic.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> You can get a good many aurora conversion heads etc in resin now. They arent terribly expensive either. It would be sorta a waste to duplicate the large range of conversions available now with a couple of the same in plastic.




I've seen them and they're nice.......but they're not plastic.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*where to buy?*

I gather they don't sell direct?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Jodet said:


> I gather they don't sell direct?


This is direct as it gets.
http://www.megahobby.com/
Atlantis is the guys from Mega Hobby plus others.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I've seen them and they're nice.......but they're not plastic.


No never said they were... but you use 95% of a plastic kit and stick a one piece resin head on it. So easy even a cave man can do it.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> No never said they were... but you use 95% of a plastic kit and stick a one piece resin head on it. So easy even a cave man can do it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> No never said they were... but you use 95% of a plastic kit and stick a one piece resin head on it. So easy even a cave man can do it.




I've tried sticking resin before onto plastic and it wasn't very easy as it kept falling off and was very heavy so I'm not sure it's that easy and anyway...that's not the point. Some people don't regard resin as a substitute for plastic and some people can't seem to understand that.

Some people might prefer resin kits (though I can't understand why) but some people prefer all plastic kits and they're not interested in resin (I'm not saying there aren't some very well sculpted resin kits though).

They might often look the same painted up but speaking for myself anyway, it's not just about what the finished piece looks like....it's the whole experience of having a subject as a proper plastic kit. 

A resin Prehistoric Scenes just doesn't have the same appeal to me as a plastic one (and I suspect a lot of people think like that). For a start some like to have the dinosaurs jaw move like on the Styracosaurus and Triceratops. A few moves on a resin piece and it would snap.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like plastic, but my point is a conversion head is pretty simple and is the kind of thing resin is good for. Many of the head pieces available are direct replacements for the Aurora ones and work the same way. I think most people would glue the models together anyway (they arent toys). I figure since so many conversion heads are available in resin, it would not be worthwhile to retool the exact same thing in plastic. As for an all new dinosaur... yeah do those in plastic. I was talking strictly about the existing conversions. For example, one conversion is a new trunk and tusks for the Mammoth to make him look like the box art ... I see no reason to do that in plastic. 

Resin has its advantages here and there.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Any word yet???????????????????? When?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> I like plastic, but my point is a conversion head is pretty simple and is the kind of thing resin is good for. Many of the head pieces available are direct replacements for the Aurora ones and work the same way. I think most people would glue the models together anyway (they arent toys). I figure since so many conversion heads are available in resin, it would not be worthwhile to retool the exact same thing in plastic. As for an all new dinosaur... yeah do those in plastic. I was talking strictly about the existing conversions. For example, one conversion is a new trunk and tusks for the Mammoth to make him look like the box art ... I see no reason to do that in plastic.
> 
> Resin has its advantages here and there.



I'm all for new dino's in plastic too and I'm not saying there isn't a place for resin or that every resin replacement head should be replicated in plastic, but again just because there's replacement heads/pieces in resin doesn't mean that people will automatically regard that as a substitute for new parts in plastic to make a Chasmosaurus for instance or any other dinos that already have resin replacement heads. 

It doesn't matter if it's just the head. Some people are only interested in the PS if they're *all plastic *kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a moot argument since the new Atlantis kits will be all plastic. My point still is to do something all new and to not replicate what is available in resin. There are other companies doing resin PS type kits anyway. 

Speaking of Atlantis, I got my bear and bison kits today. Whoo hoo.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Its a moot argument since the new Atlantis kits will be all plastic. My point still is to do something all new and to not replicate what is available in resin. There are other companies doing resin PS type kits anyway.
> 
> Speaking of Atlantis, I got my bear and bison kits today. Whoo hoo.



I know your point dj but it's still missing the point. Again, just because a dino is available in resin shouldn't mean the same one shouldn't be done in plastic as they're 2 different mediums.

Anyway glad to hear you got the bear and bison (they look like nice kits) but over on the replacement heads site I can't see a Chasmosaurus head or a Pterodactyl. Those might be 2 Atlantis or Dencomm could consider as replacements heads for the Triceratops and Pteranodon bodies. 

A few new parts to create new(ish) dinosaurs without the need to tool up a whole new kit.

New dinos would be very welcome too.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - is the T-Rex in yet? I just saw one on ebay! Now that's just wrong!!!!!!!!

Hope CultTVMan (Steve) gets them this week! MAYBE!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Should I chime in on the resin/plastic debate??? I prefer styrene kits but have a number of resin kits as you can't and never will find them in styrene. The fundamental difference is if you have the resources, which aren't extensive or too costly, you can crank out a resin kit in your garage, hence the garage kits moniker. But that same person is not going to crank out a styrene kit as the machines and molds to do it are hugely expensive. Also the guys who are going to make that investment in finances and time are going to very carefully analyze the payback. You can say that if it is done in resin it can be done in styrene too and when talking about the kit alone you are correct for most. But you aren't going to find that many people will have the money to do a styrene version no matter what.

Bob K.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

It looks like the T-REX is off preorder status!

http://www.megahobby.com/PrehistoricScenesT-REXwithGlowParts1/13AtlantisModelCompany.aspx

:woohoo:

~RK~


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Cool.
Should be hearing from Cult soon then.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got my tracking number from Megahobby on my T-rex'x and they are coming my way!:thumbsup:

Date: 6-Nov-2010 
*Shipped to:* Daniel Salcines
United States 

Ordered: 3 AMC4001 PREORDER NOT YET RELEASED Giant Aurora T-REX with Glow Parts 1/13 Atlantis Model Company $68.00

For your convenience, you can track your order by clicking the links below. Please allow several hours for the link to become active:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys the Trex has shipped whomever you bought it from they should have them soon. Resin, Plastic whatever keep building! I have kits of all types whatever floats your boat. Injection molds are costly and the market does not seem to be growing that much. Lots of kits are out there right now.


----------

